# Herf House Cigars Thursday Night Herf 7/14/05



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

REMINDER
Herf House Cigars
Proudly Presents the

Thursday Night Herf

Thursday, July 14th

At
Buffalo Wild Wings
7801 West Broad St, Richmond
8pm-?

Pre-herf at the shop


----------

